# Castaway2 Bar



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Fellow 2Cooler Castaway2 was generous and shared his bar plans with others a couple months ago.
This is my version from his plans at my lake house in the new garage which we have named the Corral.
Still looking for some more used counter top and cabinets to put on the left wall if anyone runs across any that are cheap(free)!
Thanks again


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Looks great bud!! Glad to be able to help.... Just saw your pm'S the uppers I have I decided to keep and put in the garage after I gut it which won't happen till winter,but if any leftover then I let you know.. I'm going be making some fillet tables too soon out of granite from the flood and sell em cheap I'll send you pic when there done


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Beautiful work.I can only imagine having something that nice.Good for your and your buddies.


----------

